# UFC Celebrity Fans?



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

Who are some of the celebrity fans of the UFC? Either who have talked about it or have been spotted at the fights?

I know I've seen David Spade quite a bit. And Michael Duncan alot.


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

Anthony Kiedis (Singer of Red Hot Chili Peppers)

Also the comedian and actor from Kings of Queens Kevin James


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

There is so many celebrity fans that its hard to list them all, but for example Korn has been in quite a few events and even promoed Twisted transistor -single at one of them. Even Jerry "Turtle" Ferrara was on last event.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Laura Prepon and Aston Kutcher and Wilmer Valderrama all from That 70's Show i've seen there. (and don't forget the blood sucker Demi Moore).

Tyson was there once, the fat dude from King of Queens, multiple guys from Entourage, i think Hulk Hogan was at one about 20 back, 

Jamie Prestly, Paris Hilton, Wesley Snipes, Snoop have all been there at least once.

i'm not sure if Jenna Jamison was ever there before she was dating Cheetoes or not?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Shaq, the Rock, Christian Slater, Obama, shit loads man...


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

Chris Angel, The Rock, Mandy Moore, Shaq, Kevin James are just some of the very faithful fans


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Obama!?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Obama!?


Yeah man, he said arm bar submissions are 'the bomb'.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i remember seeing 50 cent at ufc 100


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yeah man, he said arm bar submissions are 'the bomb'.


At least there is one thing I can agree with him on.:thumb02:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

BlacklistShaun said:


> At least there is one thing I can agree with him on.:thumb02:


Yeah then he said he was gonna arm bar the health system or something, he just trailed off really...


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yeah man, he said arm bar submissions are 'the bomb'.


tru dat....and u know how much obama likes dropping bombs on people...in afgan, iraq...and pakistan....and maybe iran in the future...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

limitufc said:


> tru dat....and u know how much obama likes dropping bombs on people...in afgan, iraq...and pakistan....and maybe iran in the future...


Oh the irony certainly wasn't lost on me...


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Nic Cage has been there in the past. Paris Hilton. Andre Agassi. Guy Ritchie. Ricky Hatton.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Big black dude from Green Mile, Shaq


----------



## JulezWynnfield (Nov 3, 2009)

dont forget Jim Carrey, Yea black guy from the green mile,the one guy from never back down....the pope... :confused05: nah im just kidding about the last one...lmao


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Shaq, the Rock, Christian Slater, *Obama*, shit loads man...


Which UFC was Obama at? Sounds like something worth re watching.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Majority of those "Celebs" seen at the ufc shows arent fans.. There paid to be there .


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> Majority of those "Celebs" seen at the ufc shows arent fans.. There paid to be there .


Not Mandy. She was legit! She was shopping for some Canadian sausage, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> i remember seeing 50 cent at ufc 100


you could tell he wasnt a fan though he only showed up because he was promoting his "50 cent" brand


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

a few more that I have seen but not mentioned are, fat ass Kim Kardashian. 

That crazy chic from "Natural Born Killers", Juliette Lewis. If I remember right, she had the hots for Chuck.

Roy Jones Jr.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

capjo said:


> a few more that I have seen but not mentioned are, fat ass Kim Kardashian.
> 
> That crazy chic from "Natural Born Killers", Juliette Lewis. If I remember right, she had the hots for Chuck.
> 
> Roy Jones Jr.


Chuck Lie-Dell! Chuck Lie-Dell!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

David Spade

who could forget about david spade


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Pamela Anderson said she was on Jimmy Kimmel. Kind of dissed Manny Pacquiao lol "He doesn't fight in the UFC??"


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Chris Tucker...

Got my black Chris' mixed up...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Mandy Moore, Shaq, David Spade, and Michael Clark Duncan are all long time fans who appear frequently. Nicholas Cage has made an appearance or two. So have the bunnies from Playboy's "Girls Next Door." The Undertaker is an MMA fan as well and appeared at UFC100 to support Lesnar. Selvestar Stellone also appeared to promote Rocky Balboa and kind of rattled on about some random shit for 5 minutes or so. I know there are more but they slip my mind at the moment.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Chris Tucker at UFC 104


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

I remember seeing Kevin James with Adam Sandler quite a few times but not so much recently.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

John McCain, Bob Arum, Larry "Ultimate Boxing" King, Floyd Mayweather, and Finkelstein are the only ones that come to mind.


----------



## OZjet (Sep 4, 2008)

what about Robert Van Winkle aka 'vanilla ice'.... oh he's no celebrity


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

fez (that 70's show)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It bugs the shit out of me that so many of those people couldn't give a flying f*ck about the sport and got comped, while average Joes and Janes max out their credit cards going to an event.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Dont thinks its been said but: Pornstar Brittney Skye  

She was also at one of the Pride show in Las Vegas and she trains Kick Boxing.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Very few of them pass off as legit MMA fans. I'm pretty sure David Spade is a legitimate fan of the sport as is Michael Duncan Clake. 

Kevin James had been going to UFC before the first TUF aired. He's been into MMA for a very long time.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

IndependentMOFO said:


> Very few of them pass off as legit MMA fans. I'm pretty sure David Spade is a legitimate fan of the sport as is Michael Duncan Clake.
> 
> Kevin James had been going to UFC before the first TUF aired. He's been into MMA for a very long time.


Michael Duncan Clake is a purple belt in Brazilian Jujitsu under Ryron Gracie.

Kevin James has been training MT and BJJ for years.

http://wikibin.org/articles/list-of-celebrity-brazilian-jiu-jitsu-practitioners.html

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/michael_clarke_duncan_street_fighter_brazilian_jiujitsu/archives/761

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qOsm8DTYeI


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> Kevin James has been training MT and BJJ for years.


I wonder if ol' Kev was responsible for getting these guys on his show back in the day because he is a big supporter of MMA or did he become a fan of the sport afterwards?


----------

